# Victor by Stanley user reviews, any out there?



## woodywoodwood (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello there,

I have these Victor by Stanley hand planes (1104, 1120) mfg. 1953. The hand planes are in excellent condition with boxes and have not seen much use. I am familiar with the history of this line but I cannot seem to find any first hand reviews of these planes. Anyone out there have any experience with these planes? What are your thoughts? Have you turned these into daily users? They feel decent in the hand, I just haven't taken the time to tune them up yet to test them out. Thanks, -Curtis


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Have had a couple come through the shop…..









Seemed to be better than the Handyman line of planes. Maybe 1/2 way between the Handyman and the Bailey planes. 









A look under the "hood".....









These two will need to mate up without any gaps.

The Block plane, check the sole for flat, sharpen the bevel up iron, and give it a test run. Supposed to be the same as a Stanley No. 120


----------



## r33tc0w (Jan 27, 2017)

Got a Victor Jack Plane, Just gotta find a container big enough to evaporust the sole and get this baby in service!


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a Wards Master no 3 size, which is a Victor plane. Honestly, performance wise I can't tell the difference between it and my vintage stanleys.

Brian


----------



## woodywoodwood (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for the input! I understand they were basically between the handyman and bailey line (quality wise) just couldn't find much first hand experience outside of people using them for parts planes etc…

Thanks for the input Brian, that is good to hear.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

r33tcow from the little peak of the side that victor doesn't look to bad.


----------



## r33tc0w (Jan 27, 2017)

It's in great shape! Just some surface blemishes but I did over buff the adjustment dial and it wasn't solid brass, oops.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

The fact they are in the box, and in perfect shape, I wouldn't turn them into users. Its to easy to find $15 ones for that.


----------



## r33tc0w (Jan 27, 2017)

Works nicely!


----------

